# Patching Bee Nets



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

Hey guys i got my semi nets out today and noticed a mouse got into them a bit and put a few holes in it. How do you guys patch them? I'm thinking about putting a patch on and then melting it in with a heat gun. Any other ideas?
Nick


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Silicone works well for putting on patches.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

Just regular clear silicon Jim?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

We have used regular caulking tubes of silicone with good success.


----------



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

Had the same happen to me with the mice and I used that 3m spray glue cut some patches and sprayed it but didn't last long. I didn't think of silicone that should work and last longer


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

hot glue gun also works well


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

HH66 Vinyl Cement to glue another chunk of screen over the holes.

http://www.sailrite.com/HH-66-Vinyl-Cement-Quart?gclid=CO7dz5rdgrwCFUgS7AodlkIA3A#.UtfU2CKYZzk


----------



## ArtSmart (Sep 29, 2012)

I melted a hole in my veil with a smoker ones. As a temporary solution I used a patch of clear packaging tape from both sides ( so it sticks to itself). As a long term solution - buy a new one. Although I still have and use the one I patched.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

thanks every one for the help i patched it with silicon today. But i'm going to order you cement Arron i have heard of that stuff from a few guys thanks for the link.
Nick


----------



## Crabo (Jan 17, 2012)

We used pieces of fiberglass screen and a hot glue gun.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Don't know what you guys equivalent is in your country but here a commercial leather worker or couch repair type guy can sew on a patch properly and it will never come off.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

swarm_trapper said:


> thanks every one for the help i patched it with silicon today. But i'm going to order you cement Arron i have heard of that stuff from a few guys thanks for the link.
> Nick


I know my local, Pennsylvania, International Dealership stocks HH66 Vinyl Cement for Semi Tarp repair as well.

And that link is just one I found via google, I've never used that site before.


----------



## grumpybeeman (Jan 10, 2014)

Use a square or two of stainless or fiberglass window screen...3-4 staples and a glob of silicone adhesive. It all depends on how big of a tear you have or hole. If it's just a rip...put a couple staples in the tear line(office stapler)....silicone one side & let it cure....then do the other side. Pretty easy. You could always carry a small sewing kit in the truck/tool box with some white fabric cut offs. If you get a tear in a bee suit, you can walk down the road and sew it up. Keep a piece of window screen with the needle and thread...and always keep a roll of duct tape handy for emergency situations/quick hole patches.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

why wouold anyone want to patch the bee net? Arent those holes in there for the DOT guys to enjoy?


----------

